# What is Occupational Health & Safety Dr Azzam Sekheta part 1



## احمد ابو جلال (23 يونيو 2009)

دورة متميزة من خبير متميز 
اتمني ان يكون بها افادة
http://www.scribd.com/doc/16227285/What-is-Occupational-Health-Safety-Dr-Azzam-Sekheta-part-1-


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخ أحمد أنت والدكتور عزام


----------



## agharieb (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

